# The 2-rod arsenal?



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Say you had a friend who was just getting started in fly fishing. He can only justify buying two rod weights to fish for all sizes of gamefish in the tri-state area: from browns and bluegills on the small end of the spectrum, to black bass, steelhead and stripers on the large end. I'm thinking 5wt and 8wt. What two rods would you suggest?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Just based on the rods I have and have used, I'd say 5wt and 7wt. 5wt and 8wt would be OK, too, though. A 5wt can work for casting small dries on lighter tippets all the way up to lighter weight streamers for bass and have enough backbone for bigger fish. I caught a 26" carp in the Hocking this spring on my 5wt and had little trouble with that fish. I also still feel like large panfish put a decent bend in a 5wt, and average size smallies are a blast on my 5wt. I say 7wt as the next rod (8wt would be fine, too) for casting larger streamers and wind resistant bugs for bass.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a 5wt & 8wt and to be honest I would probably go 3wt and 7wt. The5wt is too much rod for the bluegill and other little guys around me and the 7wt is enough rod for Steelhead and bass. Although, my 5wt was easier to learn how to cast with.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

ducman491 said:


> I have a 5wt & 8wt and to be honest I would probably go 3wt and 7wt. The5wt is too much rod for the bluegill and other little guys around me and the 7wt is enough rod for Steelhead and bass. Although, my 5wt was easier to learn how to cast with.


This would also be my choice although I might be tempted to go 3wt & 8 or 9wt depending on the size of flies you'd be tossing with the heavy rod although most 7 wts are easily up to the task.

Mike


----------



## iajetpilot (Jul 3, 2013)

If a person owned a 6wt what would be a good choice for a second rod for fishing the variety of species in the area, or is one really needed?


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

iajetpilot said:


> If a person owned a 6wt what would be a good choice for a second rod for fishing the variety of species in the area, or is one really needed?


What are you fishing for mostly? If it's bluegill or crappie then go 3wt. If you are looking to target big carp, lunker bass or Steelhead go 8wt.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd say a 2wt and a 6wt. To be honest, I spent the day at the Castalia fish hatchery yesterday, and fished solely with my 000wt. Largest rainbow caught was just over 5 pounds. It was a bit tough for a fish that big on a rod that small, but under 3 minutes had her to net. If the 000wt will work in a situation like that, a 6wt will do just about anything for me short of casting a small bluegill.

But then again, I'm a UL fanatic.


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Good input all around fellas. Interesting trend towards lighter tackle. I have personally been throwing a 6wt for most of my flyfishing career, and I find that trying to turn a medium sized bass or even a 15'' channel cat can sometimes be a chore with my 6. Lately I've picked up a couple vintage rods and have been using a soft glass outfit for panfish, my graphite 6wt for stream smallies, and I just put together a glass 7/8wt rig for bassin. I like the idea of the 7'11'' bass rods on the market these days too, especially for fishing the thick stuff from a 'yak.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

sbreech said:


> I'd say a 2wt and a 6wt. To be honest, I spent the day at the Castalia fish hatchery yesterday, and fished solely with my 000wt. Largest rainbow caught was just over 5 pounds. It was a bit tough for a fish that big on a rod that small, but under 3 minutes had her to net. If the 000wt will work in a situation like that, a 6wt will do just about anything for me short of casting a small bluegill.
> 
> But then again, I'm a UL fanatic.


By fanatic you mean lunatic, right?  I kid, I kid. I am kinda surprised, though, that you didn't recommend a 1wt and 3wt or 000wt and 2wt.


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

haha, yeah I'm sure after using a 000wt a 6wt would seem like a broom handle. You are brave, my friend.


----------



## christianfishn (Apr 23, 2011)

I would say a 6wt and a 4wt. 6wt is prefect for chuckin buggers for browns, bass, carp, and even steelhead. then the 4wt is perfect for gills ponds and delicate trout presentations. You could travel the united states with a 6wt and a 4wt and be able to catch countless fish with every size of flies. Now if you wanted to have an absolute blast a 2wt for carp is the way to go!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

christianfishn said:


> I would say a 6wt and a 4wt. 6wt is prefect for chuckin buggers for browns, bass, carp, and even steelhead. then the 4wt is perfect for gills ponds and delicate trout presentations. You could travel the united states with a 6wt and a 4wt and be able to catch countless fish with every size of flies. *Now if you wanted to have an absolute blast a 2wt for carp is the way to go!*


I can say with certainty that the carp I have been catching and pursuing, on a 2wt, would result in the following: broken rod, lost line/backing, shattered hearts, and going home with your tail tucked between your legs. I'm not sure in what order, but that's what would happen. 

I actually had thought about trying for a carp on my glass 4wt, and I may, but it won't be in land of the big boys. Smaller reels have less backing, my 4wt reel only has about 75-80 yards. Without being able to stop a fish over 30", losing your fly line and backing is a VERY real possibilty!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

3wt and 7wt will cover 98% of all things swimming in freshwater. 

I use my 3wt every once in while on steelheads and never got into my backing so learning how to put the right kind of pressure on the fish is the way to go.

When carp fishing I use my 3wt a lot and never had a problem bringing them in. They don't do head shakes like a big bass does.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

TheCream said:


> By fanatic you mean lunatic, right?  I kid, I kid. I am kinda surprised, though, that you didn't recommend a 1wt and 3wt or 000wt and 2wt.


Hahaha! I hear ya, but the world of UL isn't for most. I've spent 35 years in the sub 6 pound line land, and for me, it comes natural.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I could only justify picking up one decent fly rod, and I got a 6 wt. It has worked for me so far for everything I've caught.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd say....spend alittle more cash and get 3 rds.....4wt,6wt,8wt. you'd be well covered and besides....life's to short just to have 2


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

If you plan on fiberglass then I suggest 4 and 7 wt. The ultralight folks like a 3 wt or less because graphite is such a fast action now that it requires a 3 weight to reconnect with the joy of feeling the fish. Not the case with fiberglass. If I were to fish graphite, I would pick slower Winston or Scott G series. Pricey so I fish glass.


----------

